# resin over acrylic



## StacyC (Mar 6, 2016)

I'm new to painting and have been covering my pieces with epoxy resin. However lately I've been seeing a lot of bleeding under resin...I'm not doing anything different (i use a combo of acrylic, oil and mixed media like gold leaf)...any advice??


----------



## TerryCurley (Jan 4, 2015)

Oil over acrylic should be fine. But you want the acrylic to be completely dry. Not sure what you are meaning by bleed through. I've used resin mixed with my oil paints to decrease the drying time. Are you coating with resin as a glaze? I've used walnut oil and resin as a glaze but not by itself. But then I'm still a little new at this. Been at it almost two years now.

Welcome to the forum.


----------



## leighann (May 10, 2015)

Well, I'm like super crazy new to any kind of painting, but I thought all u had to do with acrylics was spray some kind of sealer on them. (?)

I just bought a book on acrylics, so I guess I should check into that. :biggrin:


----------



## StacyC (Mar 6, 2016)

You can just spray a varnish but the resin coating is really thick and gives an added depth...here is the difference in the pic...the second pic is what I mean about "bleed"


----------



## TerryCurley (Jan 4, 2015)

That looks to me like the painting wasn't completely dry when you applied the resin. Actually I think it's a cool effect, but if it's not what you wanted it's a bummer.


----------



## StacyC (Mar 6, 2016)

That's what I was thinking...my layers are not textured or thick but I may just let them dry for a week before applying resin.


----------



## Susan Mulno (Apr 13, 2015)

Is it possible the resin is re-wetting the surface of the paint when it is applied?


----------

